# New Equipment Just Arrived



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

New Smoker 2 just arrived. We will put this to the test on Tuesday. My home made system fell short so I made the investment. 
It's crazy how excited I get with new tools. My wife looks at me and says " you ain't right". Lol


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Very nice. I look forward to your review. I have considered one myself


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I never has success with smoke testing. I wish I did tho, cause stack testing blows when something fails.


----------



## georgepsi (Jul 24, 2013)

Our inspector don't ask for smoke test here in NJ it's a cool tool make a video when you use it


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It works well, the contractor in the new high school in my town used one, worked great!!!

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Zegna (May 5, 2014)

HSI said:


> ....
> It's crazy how excited I get with new tools. My wife looks at me and says " you ain't right". Lol
> 
> 
> ...



I guess it depends where you stand,
I would say "you ain't right" to someone who *did not *get excited about cool new tools!
:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i got the same reaction from my wife with hilti wet core rig, hilti electric cement saw, ridgid 1500, honda 2000 genererator, fishing boat,........they just dont understand.ha.ha.ha......


----------



## JWBII (Dec 23, 2012)

Does that create smoke or are there things you have to buy to put in it so it blows smoke?

I didn't even know they made one of those and I can sure see the benefit of owning one!!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

If it's ok for a woman to get starry eyed while trying on baubles at the jewelry store, then why can't a guy have a tool jones?


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

JWBII said:


> Does that create smoke or are there things you have to buy to put in it so it blows smoke? I didn't even know they made one of those and I can sure see the benefit of owning one!!


It has a liquid that you add to create smoke. It has a air intake adjustment and a liquid smoke adjustment so you create as much as needed for the system size. The smoke is non toxic and non staining. My other set up we used smoke bombs and they had an odor.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

How much of an investment does that jewel require?


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

The complete set up with four one gallon containers of liquid smoke plus shipping was a bit over two grand. 
Each gallon on liquid smoke creates around eight hours of smoke.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

More info:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Please keep us updated when you go to use it


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Well Tuesday is here the big day to use the new smoke system. Show up early, get everything ready to rock, the owner is a no show. Have to reschedule.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

HSI said:


> Well Tuesday is here the big day to use the new smoke system. Show up early, get everything ready to rock, the owner is a no show. Have to reschedule.


GRRRRRRRRR I hate that.


----------



## HSI (Jun 3, 2011)

Finally after three delays we put the smoker to work. After a short learning curve the smoker worked flawlessly. 
We found two small leaks a cleanout cover and blown wax plus a major leak hidden behind a new sink. It was another open tee where a different sink use to be. Not sure who the plumber is that did the remodel you should be ashamed. 
We had found on earlier visit three floor sinks tied together with the vent stubbed into the drop ceiling and never terminated. We also found another sink that had been deleted and the waste was left opened. 
Back on point. The smoker worked very well. We even had smoke coming out the man hole in the street. A different colored smoke might be nice to see the smaller leaks. Besides that it great. Oh yea a laser pen helps find the smoke on the smaller leaks.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

You should send the remodel plumber a commission check.

I like the laser idea. Very smart. :thumbup:


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

keep in mind when using a smoker if in a factory to post for employees that there might be smoke so no fire dept false alarms. also let fire dept know in case it comes out somewhere where you arent expecting and again a false alarm. my 2 pennies from experience.


----------

